# what A Pest



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Minnie he just won't leave her alone with his singing and manly behaviours he has been just so annoying and loud the last two days, last night I heard Minnie screaming i ran to see because I thought he was killing her and I caught him trying to get on her back and she was not to happy about it and let him know so hopefully he won't be doing that again anytime soon, I don't blame the poor thing who the heck wants someone jumping on there back  I had to take him and hose him down with a cold shower :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Poor Minnie are you sure she's not doing anything to encourage him, she's not hoisting up her feathers and showing too much leg is she?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL.... I hope not!!! she is off sitting in the corner right now and he is just strutting around making all kinds of funky noises "so loud" he gives me a headache...lol he is looking at her with love in his eyes and she is looking at him with daggers in hers probably thinking like me will you shut up already


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Is she holding her wing up to her head and saying "Not tonight love, I've got a headache!"


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

:rofl: your funny


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL, poor Minnie I guess it could be worse Minnie could be letting him mate with her


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> LOL, poor Minnie I guess it could be worse Minnie could be letting him mate with her


Yes that would be worse!! thankfully she is a nice proper girl with good morals


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL, a girl has to have good morals


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

> Yes that would be worse!! thankfully she is a nice proper girl with good morals


at least for time being


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> at least for time being


:lol: That's what i was thinking, Cookie was once a good proper girl too with an idiot boy chasing after her.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> at least for time being


You shush right now  she is going to stay that way!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well once her hormones get going you never no


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura said:


> You shush right now  she is going to stay that way!!!


She's going to fall by the wayside........just like all the rest of us!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> She's going to fall by the wayside........just like all the rest of us!


You keep quiet over there ...lol  let's just hope its not for a long time, maybe Lee will give up soon once he realizes she is not having any of it. So far Ollie and Georgie have behaved he doesn't chase after Georgie like that now Pepper thats another story if he could be with her he would love that :blink:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What's the song?

"Girls just want to have Fun" 

Tell Minnie stay the course. The men aren't worth it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Tell Minnie stay the course. The men aren't worth it.


I agree!!! ...LOL


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea but without us you would have nothing to complain about


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

You are right Allen. Also, opening jars. Very important.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> You are right Allen. Also, opening jars. Very important.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> You are right Allen. Also, opening jars. Very important.


 oh so true.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

That's why men invented counters. So that when women decide we don't need them we can just bang the jar on the counter to loosen the lid. And if the jar breaks, that's what dogs are for.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Great observations!

Ah the checks and balances that Mother Nature has created.


----------

